# [OT] Ne tsu ku ku

## btbbass

Chi ha sentito parlare di 'sto netsukuku?

E' uscita la notizia su punti informatico http://punto-informatico.it/p.asp?i=55421, e promette una nuova gestione di internet, cioè non più gerarchica, ma distribuita, una sorta di p2p-dns o ddns.. se si controlla sul sito ufficiale del progetto, ci sono alcune spiegazioni tecniche di come funziona tutto il meccanismo, anche se con parole piuttosto roboanti e 'provocanti'.

Cosa ne pensate? chi ha il coraggio di provarla??

----------

## lavish

Io appena ho sentito di questa nuova rete ho pensato ad uplink  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## btbbass

ti dirò, anch'io sono piuttosto scettico, ma mi piacerebbe provare, magari è una specie di pesce d'aprile.. Se fossi sicuro che nn fa danni, la proverei sul portatile, che ho anche il wifi..

----------

## randomaze

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> magari è una specie di pesce d'aprile..

 

Da quello che si legge (come peraltro riporta anche punto informatico) é un qualcosa che somiglia a freenet.

Peraltro non ci vedo motivo di scherzare, l'utilitá dell'anonimato in rete, oltre ai giochi da ragazzini o allo scambio illegale di materiale protetto serve a evitare situazioni del genere. E tutte le altre situazioni simili di cui non siamo a conoscenza. Certo, l'altra faccia della medaglia é che servirebbe anche al terrorista di turno, ma vale lo stesso discorso delle automobili, infatti le automobili ci permettono di coprire facilmente grandi distanze, ma vengono anche usate imbottite di tritolo...

Personalmente é da quando sono in rete che leggo/vedo/sento parlare di sistemi per proteggere l'anonimato, Dal lontano anon.penet.fi a oggi. Quello che sembrava il progetto definitivo (la citata freenet) in realtá é in fase embrionale da tempo e si é scontrata con tonnellate di problemi implementativi, mi auguro che i siculi abbiano miglior fortuna.

----------

## btbbass

Si, spero che porti a qualcosa di interessante, anche se dubito che, senza una infrastrutura per la connessione fisica degli host si possa fare molto!! Per ilsemplice fatto che nn è il router o il backbone da solo che mi forniscono il servizio di trasporto e smistamento dei dati, ma anche e soprattutto il cosiddetto layer di primo livello, o in parole povere, il comunissimo "cavo", che mi connette alla rete. 

Secondo me, se il progetto funziona ed è valido, potrebbe esssere sfruttato con successo in paesi in via disviluppo, per creare piccole reti locali, a livellodi villaggio, e tramite 'utilizzo di software VoIp creare reti di telecomunicazione con un investimento senz'altro minore che con le reti tradizionali.

----------

## randomaze

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Si, spero che porti a qualcosa di interessante, anche se dubito che, senza una infrastrutura per la connessione fisica degli host si possa fare molto!!

 

Personalmente credo anche io che quello possa essere l'anello debole. Ma piú per un discorso pratico che tecnico.,. appoggiarsi a qualcosa di esistente, ad esempio la ben conosciuta internet, (IMHO) procurerebbe molti piú utenti. E se la rete la fanno gli utenti mi sembra una condizione essenziale.

----------

## X-Drum

anche secondo me quel progetto ricorda molto freenet e sare imolto curioso

di sapere se veramente è in grado di fornire anonimato al 100%

in questo momento tutti guardano il progetto con scetticismo,

ho letto anche frasi piene di pregiudizio (non qui) nei suoi confronti

e di freaknet...

di certo bisogna dare visibiltà alla cosa o stenterà a decollare

e la "prova su strada" per progetti simili è necessaria

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mah... io sono scettico! potrebbe servire per creare una rete p2p stile kademlia, non mi pare siano possibili altre opzioni visto il modo in cui è implementata (sempre se funziona, non ho ancora provato nulla)

----------

## SilverXXX

Mi è sfuggita una cosa (che magari leggendo le specifiche si trova): il tutto come si implementa senza appoggiarsi ad altre reti, esattamente? Bisognerebbe modificare ogni router oggi esistente all'interno di internet per poter sfruttare tale rete, e non mi pare nè semplice nè vantaggioso (per chi ci deve guadagnare, chiaro che in certi posti sarebbe un manna dal cielo, ma tanto no verrebbe passata dai governi)

----------

## RexRocker

beh di reti anonime che sfruttano internet normale ora già ci sono e in particolare c'è il progetto di AntsP2P che oltre al file sharing permette al creazione di un piccolo web server tramite il programma creando di fatto una rete anonima "sopra" internet attuale. Di fatto quindi la possibilità di scambiarsi informazioni in anonimato già esiste, peccato che ci siano pochi utenti che lo usano, magari perchè fanno il confronto con emule e dicono: che palle, non riesco a completare niente.... senza pensare al favore che stanno facendo alla comunità..

vabbè io do il link di riferimento, se per i moderatori è contro le regole perchè si tratta di programma di scambio file lo levo subito senza problemi  :Smile: 

http://antsp2p.sourceforge.net

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> vabbè io do il link di riferimento, se per i moderatori è contro le regole perchè si tratta di programma di scambio file lo levo subito senza problemi 

 

I programmi p2p non sono illegali. L'uso che se ne fa é spesso tale.

----------

## RexRocker

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I programmi p2p non sono illegali. L'uso che se ne fa é spesso tale.

 

è vero... e questo lo ho capito ancora di più da quando ho fatto la mia tesi proprio su Bit Torrent e Antp2p, ho scoperto le potenzialità di questi programmi e spesso su articoli non tecnici ho visto quanta ignoranza della gente nel non capire questa semplice distinzione....

ciao

Rex

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> è vero... e questo lo ho capito ancora di più da quando ho fatto la mia tesi proprio su Bit Torrent e Antp2p, ho scoperto le potenzialità di questi programmi e spesso su articoli non tecnici ho visto quanta ignoranza della gente nel non capire questa semplice distinzione....

 

Giusto per rimanere IT, basta andare a vedere le opinioni sul forum di PI relative a questa notizia per vedere cosa pensa "la gente comune"...

----------

## RexRocker

beh ma da un po' ho imparato ad evitare il forum di PI come la peste. Niente da dire sui contenuti del sito, anche se a volte arrivano in ritardo rispetto a slashdot o zio budda, ma il forum per dio... peggio di qualunque altra cosa...

ciao

Rex

----------

## randomaze

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> beh ma da un po' ho imparato ad evitare il forum di PI come la peste.

 

alle volte si trovano anche link interessanti: TOR.

...Se guardi con attenzione nella spazzatura ci sono molte cose di ottima fattura...

[Mercanti di Liquore, Apecar]

----------

## RexRocker

TOR gia lo conoscevo, è da un po' che mi interesso di P2P anonimo  :Smile: 

 :Razz: 

ciao

Rex

P.S.: si cmq l'affermazione che hai fatto è corretta

----------

## X-Drum

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> beh ma da un po' ho imparato ad evitare il forum di PI come la peste. Niente da dire sui contenuti del sito

 

quei "forum" (ziobudda, PI, ecc..), non sono nemmeno moderati e spesso i contenuti 

dei 3ds sono davvero caotici e tristi, (intolleranza, xenofobia, scontri pseudopolitici, e chi piu' ne ha ne metta)

sto iniziando ad evitare quei posti completamente.

Comunque bocciare a priori un progetto secondo me è un errore,

è ovvio che una progetto come questo o simile a questo abbia

come target un tipo di utenza ristretto, il p2p è esploso appunto

quando si iniziò ad implementare programmi e soluzioni estremamente semplici

da adoperare per l'utente finale. 

Imho se si guarda oltre l'uso "popolare" del p2p in genere progetti come questo

(o freenet) sono veramente importanti in luoghi dove vengono negati anche

diritti fondamentali alla gente.

La cosa piu' triste è che ultimamente soluzioni che implementano crittografia,

anonimato,ecc vengano subito bollate come qualcosa di nocivo per la società

e per tutti perche avrebbero come unica finalità il furto di opere ("p2p popolare") 

o la costruzione di reti di comunicazione "pericolose" (anche skype che implementa

una sorta di crittografia fu accusato di essere un ottimo strumento per usi terroristici   :Shocked:  )

boh

----------

## btbbass

Ok, ci sono!!

Il fatto è questo:

non si dovrebbero modificare i router esistenti, poichè non si avrebbe bisogno dei router! Tutto qua! E nn è una semplice rete p2p, per il semplice fatto che ogni rete p2p ha comunque bisogno dell'infrastruttura esistente, per risolvere gli indirizzi ip o semplicemente per raggiungerli!! Praticamente mi creo una rete p2p SOPRA internet.

Netsukuku - a quanto ho capito - permette di "sostituire" la struttura di Internet con una completamente decentralizzata.

Se io volessi dare un nome almio computer - ntkk.btbbass.it - ad esempio, o qualsisasi altro, posso farlo, e qualsiasi computer connesso a netsukuku sarebbe in grado di raggiungermi, senza dover registrare il dominio o cose del genere!

L'unico dubbio che rimane è quello delle infrastrutture, cioè, come fare per collegare FISICAMENTE due o tre nodi insieme.

Ok per il wireless, ma se ho uno che non è abbastanza vicino, rischio di non riuscire a beccare nessun altro!!

Comunque lunedì che torno in uni provo a collegare il mio portatile con quello dei coraggioso che vorranno provare (Crusaderky, se ci sei batti un colpo), e vi dico SE e come funziona (ci sono ancora MOLTI dubbi che mi attanagliano, soprattutto per via del collegamento wi-fi ad-hoc)!!

A presto

----------

## thewally

Mi sentivo fortemente di provarlo subito, ma....

dopo aver letto tutta la documentazione:

ragazzi mi sa che è meglio attendere ancora un annetto ....   :Embarassed: 

Comunque sono interessato ai risultati di eventuali tentativi di btbbass   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## prada

 *Quote:*   

> Non solo, sottolineano in una nota i promotori: "Netsukuku include anche l'Abnormal Netsukuku Domain Name Anarchy, un sistema distribuito, non gerarchico e decentralizzato, di gestione di hostname che sostituisce il DNS".

 

Dopo questa frase temo che sia tutto ingestibile. Ok cercare di fare una rete senza controllo, ok ispirarsi all'anarchia, ma questo secondo me uccide la sicurezza. Tecnicamente e una gran cosa ma in pratica, come posso fidarmi ad andare sul sito della banca a fare operazioni o anche solo a comprare online? Secondo me non puo funzionare per sempre. Io preferisco che qualche entita nascosta legga le mail insignificanti che mando, o quello che posto qui piuttosto di essere in una rete senza sicurezza alcuna. Ovviamente con non puo funzionare intendo al posto di internet in tutto e per tutto.

----------

## codadilupo

come se la sicurezza fosse legata al cotrollo. Si', forse, ma in proporzione inversa: piu' controllo, meno sicurezza.

Come dire che l'unica sicurezza possibile é sapere che nessuno ha più potere di me.

Coda

----------

## prada

Ok, pero pensa di avere un giorno una rete cosi: se avessi una azienda come la penseresti? io non mi fiderei mai a collegarmi a niente, torneremmo tutti ad andare a piedi dappertutto, anche a prendere un estrattoconto e a fare ogni cosa che adesso cominciamo a fare su internet. Ovviamente non parlo di quelli la cui massima paura e che gli entrino nel pc e cancellino il porno, ma delle aziende che mandano avanti l'economia...

----------

## randomaze

 *prada wrote:*   

> "Netsukuku include anche l'Abnormal Netsukuku Domain Name Anarchy, un sistema distribuito, non gerarchico e decentralizzato, di gestione di hostname che sostituisce il DNS".

 

...

Io preferisco che qualche entita nascosta legga le mail insignificanti che mando, o quello che posto qui piuttosto di essere in una rete senza sicurezza alcuna.[/quote]

Cosa c'entrano le mail che mandi con la risoluzione dei nomi?

Il DNS é un meccanismo gerarchico, centralizzato (infatti dipende dall'ICANN). Al suo opposto trovi necessariamente l'Anarchia, che gli autori hanno voluto riflettere anche nel nome del protocollo. Concordo sul fatto che a Catania abbiano qualche problema nello sciegliere i nomi (anche "emerde" viene da la...) ma da qui a far pensare che un meccanismo di risoluzione dei nomi faccia si che ignoti predatori vogliano il tuo conto corrente ce ne passa. In ogni caso, le garanzie di essere sul sito della tua banca poi te le dará il certificato digitale (o chiave PGP, o quel che puó essere) che ti viene inviato all'atto del collegamento.

O sei forse convinto che siccome nella barra degli URL del tuo browser c'é scritto un indirizzo la cosa é di per se una garanzia di qualcosa?

EDIT:

 *prada wrote:*   

> Ok, pero pensa di avere un giorno una rete cosi: se avessi una azienda come la penseresti? io non mi fiderei mai a collegarmi a niente, torneremmo tutti ad andare a piedi dappertutto, anche a prendere un estrattoconto e a fare ogni cosa che adesso cominciamo a fare su internet.

 

Potresti spiegare con parole tue cosa hai capito di rete che, evidentemente, mi é sfuggito?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *prada wrote:*   

> Ok, pero pensa di avere un giorno una rete cosi: se avessi una azienda come la penseresti?

 

Visto che ci sono infrastrutture come echelon che sono dedite da anni allo spionaggio industriale io la vedrei bene la possibilità di non venire intercettato o controllato... sempre che tutto questo serva davvero... cosa di cui dubito

In ogni caso ci sono diversi paesi che si stanno sensibilizzando sull'argomento... infatti non è bello che una cosa chiave come la risoluzione dei domini sia in mano ad una sola istituzione, che peraltro fa capo (per ora) ad un solo paese...

Se internet deve essere democratico dovrebbe essere garantito che nessuno possa "staccare la spina" (in questo caso impedire la risoluzione dei dns) con un atto uilaterale no?

----------

## prada

Ok mi sono espresso molto male, scusate. Quel che volevo dire e che non mi fiderei ad andare ovunque se per poter raggiungere la mia destinazione devo chiedere a uno che non ho idea di chi sia di farmi la traduzione da nome host a ip (o quello che sostituira l'ip).

Dicendo rete intendevo invece come accesso ad internet, cioe se devo fare cose importanti non le faro mai in quella stuazione, se e per cose piu ludiche allora si puo anche provare.

Il discorso mail era per dire che io non mi sento per nulla infastidito dai controlli, in fondo e anche giusto secondo me. Basta non aver niente da nascondere, se si ha qualcosa da nascondere allora si sa di fare qualcosa di illegale, ma a questo punto non ci si puo lamentare se si viene messi sotto controllo no? Insomma non credo che una assenza di controllo porti ad una maggiore sicurezza, quindi se puo aiutare gli organi che devno "fare sicurezza" allora leggete pure le mie mail..

----------

## prada

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *prada wrote:*   Ok, pero pensa di avere un giorno una rete cosi: se avessi una azienda come la penseresti? 
> 
> Visto che ci sono infrastrutture come echelon che sono dedite da anni allo spionaggio industriale io la vedrei bene la possibilità di non venire intercettato o controllato... sempre che tutto questo serva davvero... cosa di cui dubito

 

Pero non potresti nemmeno fidarti di nessuno una volta nell'impossibilita di riconoscere il prossimo..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *prada wrote:*   

> io non mi sento per nulla infastidito dai controlli, in fondo e anche giusto secondo me. Basta non aver niente da nascondere, se si ha qualcosa da nascondere allora si sa di fare qualcosa di illegale, ma a questo punto non ci si puo lamentare se si viene messi sotto controllo no? Insomma non credo che una assenza di controllo porti ad una maggiore sicurezza, quindi se puo aiutare gli organi che devno "fare sicurezza" allora leggete pure le mie mail..

 

Secondo me il diritto alla privacy è inalienabile e fondamentale per garantire la libertà di espressione e altre cosuccie che tendiamo a dare per garantite ma che i fatti dimostrano che non lo sono affatto.... 

Se uno ti può spiare è il primo passo per controllarti... evitiamogli questo primo passo per non temere il secondo

IMHO chi ti dice "che hai da nascondere, fatti controllare" è in malafede.... io gli rispondo che nascondere quel che mi pare (fosse anche qualcosa di totalemente lecito) è una mia libertà fondamentale che solo un giudice, per fondati motivi, può togliermi in nome di un bene superiore...

Io non vorrei vivere in una boccia di vetro spiato da tutti quanti, anche se non faccio assolutamente niente di illegale! (sul piano informatico poi usando linux non ho nemmeno problemi di licenze software...)

----------

## randomaze

 *prada wrote:*   

> Ok mi sono espresso molto male, scusate. Quel che volevo dire e che non mi fiderei ad andare ovunque se per poter raggiungere la mia destinazione devo chiedere a uno che non ho idea di chi sia di farmi la traduzione da nome host a ip (o quello che sostituira l'ip).

 

Perché, adesso ne sei sicuro? O pensi di essere ragionevolmente sicuro solo perché i DNS li hai ricevuti dal tuo provider nel momento del collegamento? Cosa ti fa pensare che il tuo vicino non stia giocando a fare l'uomo nel mezzo?

 *prada wrote:*   

> Il discorso mail era per dire che io non mi sento per nulla infastidito dai controlli, in fondo e anche giusto secondo me.

 

Ok, non si parla di DNS ma dell'utilitá di una rete volta a salvaguardare la privacy. La mia opinione la ho espressa nel 4 post del thread:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...l'utilitá dell'anonimato in rete, oltre ai giochi da ragazzini o allo scambio illegale di materiale protetto serve a evitare situazioni del genere. E tutte le altre situazioni simili di cui non siamo a conoscenza. Certo, l'altra faccia della medaglia é che servirebbe anche al terrorista di turno, ma vale lo stesso discorso delle automobili, infatti le automobili ci permettono di coprire facilmente grandi distanze, ma vengono anche usate imbottite di tritolo...

 

poi, trattandosi di opinioni ognuno ha le sue.

----------

## codadilupo

 *prada wrote:*   

> Ok mi sono espresso molto male, scusate. Quel che volevo dire e che non mi fiderei ad andare ovunque se per poter raggiungere la mia destinazione devo chiedere a uno che non ho idea di chi sia di farmi la traduzione da nome host a ip (o quello che sostituira l'ip).

 

E perché mai, visto che tu stesso sei uno di quelli ?

E perché ,allora, mi vieni a scrivere su un forum dedicato ad una distro GNU/Linux, che é software libero, se non ti fidi del software libero ?

E perché, se non ti fidi di un tuo pari, ti fidi di un ente gerarchicamente superiore a te ? Bisogno di poteri forti ? Ancora a cercare la mamma, politicamente parlando ?

 *Quote:*   

> Il discorso mail era per dire che io non mi sento per nulla infastidito dai controlli, in fondo e anche giusto secondo me. Basta non aver niente da nascondere, se si ha qualcosa da nascondere allora si sa di fare qualcosa di illegale, ma a questo punto non ci si puo lamentare se si viene messi sotto controllo no? Insomma non credo che una assenza di controllo porti ad una maggiore sicurezza, quindi se puo aiutare gli organi che devno "fare sicurezza" allora leggete pure le mie mail..

 

tralascio, che ogni tanto i moderatori devono pur respirare  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## prada

Gia adesso internet e usato per tenere i contatti tra gruppi terroristici e organizzare attentati.. Magari l'uomo nel mezzo e sempre in agguato, ma adesso ha una probabilita bassa di beccare me, e se anche beccasse me non credo trovi nulla di interessante, almeno al momento. Io poi sono gia diffidente adesso per quanto riguarda i pagamenti online  :Embarassed: 

----------

## prada

 *Quote:*   

> E perché mai, visto che tu stesso sei uno di quelli ?
> 
> E perché ,allora, mi vieni a scrivere su un forum dedicato ad una distro GNU/Linux, che é software libero, se non ti fidi del software libero ?
> 
> E perché, se non ti fidi di un tuo pari, ti fidi di un ente gerarchicamente superiore a te ? Bisogno di poteri forti ? Ancora a cercare la mamma, politicamente parlando ?
> ...

 

Coda, non e affatto sicuro che siano tutti in buona fede come me, poi non ho parlato del software libero ma delle possibili conseguenze di un progetto. Infine, il dns e una struttura distribuita e decentralizzata ma non sono utenti a caso e a quanto mi risulta non vengo ne pagato ne protetto da nessun ente. Non chiedo neanche alla mamma cosa votare e lascerei perdere la politica almeno qui, non mi sembra proprio il caso.

----------

## randomaze

 *prada wrote:*   

> Gia adesso internet e usato per tenere i contatti tra gruppi terroristici e organizzare attentati..

 

Questo é quel che si dice... si diceva anche della mafia fino a che non si é scoperto che Provenzano usava bigliettini e corrieri umani per controllare l'organizzazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *prada wrote:*   

> ...lascerei perdere la politica almeno qui, non mi sembra proprio il caso.

 

Totalmente daccordo   :Cool: 

----------

## prada

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *prada wrote:*   Gia adesso internet e usato per tenere i contatti tra gruppi terroristici e organizzare attentati.. 
> 
> Questo é quel che si dice... si diceva anche della mafia fino a che non si é scoperto che Provenzano usava bigliettini e corrieri umani per controllare l'organizzazione 

 

Pero se non sbaglio le brigate rosse per l'omicidio Biagi le hanno prese con le intercettazioni su telefonate email e ricavando informazioni da palmari e portatili

----------

## codadilupo

 *prada wrote:*   

> Io poi sono gia diffidente adesso per quanto riguarda i pagamenti online 

 

Io, se é per quello, on line non faccio proprio nulla.

MA non di questo che parla il progetto.

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *prada wrote:*   

> Coda, non e affatto sicuro che siano tutti in buona fede come me, poi non ho parlato del software libero ma delle possibili conseguenze di un progetto. Infine, il dns e una struttura distribuita e decentralizzata ma non sono utenti a caso e a quanto mi risulta non vengo ne pagato ne protetto da nessun ente. Non chiedo neanche alla mamma cosa votare e lascerei perdere la politica almeno qui, non mi sembra proprio il caso.

 

Perché un pc puo' essere in malafede ? Qui stiamo parlando di macchine che entrano in una rete, ne diventano un nodo, e imparano la topologia ogni volta che si accendono. Ora, o non ti fidi del software (il che puo' essere, ma questo é software libero, quindi devi non fidarti del metodo di produzione del software) o hai letto un  documento sulla pagina del progetto diverso da quello che ho letto io  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: la politica te la potrai levare dai coglioni se e quando smetterai di essere un animale politico. Fino a quel momento, mi dispiace, ma ciccia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *prada wrote:*   

> Pero se non sbaglio le brigate rosse per l'omicidio Biagi le hanno prese con le intercettazioni su telefonate email e ricavando informazioni da palmari e portatili

 

Già. Chissà come mai non hanno mai preso Zorzi. E dire che vive nel paese piu' tecnologico del mondo: c'hanno pure il WiMAX, là ad oriente.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Oct 08, 2005 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## prada

No, io mi fido del software specie quando mi danno i sorgenti (sw libero appunto(o GPL ecc)) non mi fido di quello che e seduto davanti al pc.. Si puo craccare ogni cosa e craccando quella giusta (o anche usandola per scopi personali) si possono fare grossi danni e io pensavo a quelli poco fa.

Sono anche d'accordo che la politica e sempre tra noi, ma cerco di lasciarla da parte nelle relazioni interpersonali altrimenti mi annoio io stesso..

----------

## codadilupo

 *prada wrote:*   

> No, io mi fido del software specie quando mi danno i sorgenti (sw libero appunto(o GPL ecc)) non mi fido di quello che e seduto davanti al pc.. Si puo craccare ogni cosa e craccando quella giusta (o anche usandola per scopi personali) si possono fare grossi danni e io pensavo a quelli poco fa.

 

Questo lo può fare chiunque anche con un' Internet controllata e gerarchica. La differenza, é che i sistemi di controllo ce li ha in mano una sola persona, e se a craccare, o modificare il software, é quella stessa persona, tu ce l'hai nel culo. In una rete Paritaria, dove il controllo ce l'hanno tutti i nodi della rete stessa, la porticina di cui sopra resta un po' piu' al sicuro  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sono anche d'accordo che la politica e sempre tra noi, ma cerco di lasciarla da parte nelle relazioni interpersonali altrimenti mi annoio io stesso..

 

Il che dimostra che non hai presente il significato di: politica, animale politico e relazioni interpersonali  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ragazzi mi tocca richiamarvi un minimo all'ordine... Non scatenate flame per favore, la politica lasciatela stare che questo forum non è certo il posto più adatto e cercate di non andare OT

Se volete proseguire la discussione tra voi due in toni accesi usate i pm... lì i moderatori non possono dirvi nulla   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sono anche d'accordo che la politica e sempre tra noi, ma cerco di lasciarla da parte nelle relazioni interpersonali altrimenti mi annoio io stesso.. 
> 
> Il che dimostra che non hai presente il significato di: politica, animale politico e relazioni interpersonali 

 

Mettiamola cosí: se il discorso si scalda ulteriormente perdendo di vista il discorso iniziale (il funzionamento del software e, a grandi linee, la sua utilitá) io chiudo il thread. 

Questo a prescindere dal significato di politica, animale, relazione, e simili.

----------

## codadilupo

Io posso capire i pruriti dei moderatori, pero' mi girano i coglioni, sentendomi citare per i toni accesi, dopo aver spalmato emoticons a destra e a manca.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sat Oct 08, 2005 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## btbbass

lol,non credevo che avrebbe preso questa piega!!   :Confused: 

Comunque diciamo che sono domande legittime, d'atronde è giusto pretendere la sicurezza della rete, e magari un meccanismo del genre può far pensare che sia meno siuro di quello di oggi.

Premetto che andrebbe fatto uno studio completo, e nn ho neanche la certezza che funzioni come dovrebbe, quindi mi pronuncio solo in base a quello che ho visto.

In pratica il fatto che sia distribuita e che il traffico passi tra più nodi non rende assolutamente la rete meno sicura, ma di fatto moltiplica in maniera esponenziale le difficoltà che ci sarebbere per intercettare il traffico, in quanto questo non segue una sola strada, ma una delle migliori N (10-15 o di più). Infatti la base di questo tipo di reti è che è virtualmente impossibile controllare un singolo nodo, poichè nn si sa nulla di lui.

Senza trascurare poi i pericoli di una rete a dns centralizzata come ora: proprio in questi mesi è stato scoperto un bug nel software che equipaggia la maggior parte dei dns, e che potrebbe portare alla riscrittura delle tabelle di routing, con conseguenze gravissima sull'intera rete.

Credo in ogni caso che i dubbi siano leciti, soprattutto per una cosa nuova, ma non mi sento di pronunciarmi in 

alcun modo,se non prima di averla provata (spero con più gente possibile  :Smile: ) )

Vi dirò presto

(anzi, se qualcuno è di torino, ci si potrebbe trovare in modo da testarla!! )

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Ok, ci sono!!
> 
> Comunque lunedì che torno in uni provo a collegare il mio portatile con quello dei coraggioso che vorranno provare (Crusaderky, se ci sei batti un colpo), e vi dico SE e come funziona (ci sono ancora MOLTI dubbi che mi attanagliano, soprattutto per via del collegamento wi-fi ad-hoc)!!
> 
> A presto

 

*toc*   :Razz: 

lunedì conta pure su di me.

Mi sono fatto lo sbattone di leggermi tutta la documentazione da capo a fondo e vorrei chiarire alcuni punti che non sono chiari a molti:

netsukuku e freenet sono due cose radicalmente diverse: freenet è una rete decentralizzata per la  distrubuzione di contenuti, o detta più semplicemente un comunissimo circuito di file-sharing: se uno vuole pubblicare un sito web (statico) lo "butta" nel mare di freenet e questo sito vi rimarrà finché ci saranno persone che vi accedono.

netsukuku invece è una rete di collegamento fra computer, sostitutiva di internet e dei protocolli IP, DHCP e DNS.

aggiungo che freenet e simili troverebbero un ambiente ideale a girare SOPRA netsukuku.

 *prada wrote:*   

> Tecnicamente e una gran cosa ma in pratica, come posso fidarmi ad andare sul sito della banca a fare operazioni o anche solo a comprare online?

 

La tua banca ha una firma digitale. Inoltre per rubare un nome di dominio, l'host originario (o un qualsiasi altro computer che ne detenga la firma elettronica) deve stare offline per più di 3 giorni.

Inoltre sottolineo che su internet non c'è NESSUNA garanzia che il dominio tuabanca.it punti al server della tua banca: punta al server del primo che l'ha registrato. whitehouse.com e madonna.com, che per anni hanno puntato a due siti porno, ne sono un esempio lampante.

Per quelli che sono in dubbio circa il mezzo trasmissivo: sì, una scheda wireless ha gittata di 400 metri quindi è impensabile pensare di connettere tutto il mondo in questo modo (senza contare che per passare da un capo all'altro di una stessa città dovresti attraversare 200-300 nodi, con conseguente ping oscenamente alto)

Tuttavia, netsukuku per come è strutturata sfrutta QUALSIASI mezzo trasmissivo: schede wireless, ethernet, cellulari con linux, etc. etc. Inoltre è tranquillamente possibile creare dei tunnel via internet, ossia impostare due computer su internet che fanno da gateway tra due sottoreti netsukuku.

Ancora sicurezza: sì, i vostri pacchetti vengono letti da un sacco di persone. Ma questo accade anche su internet, anche se magari non ci pensate: basta un traceroute per scoprire che la vostra comunicazione viene ascoltata da almeno 10-15 computer diversi. Per questo esiste apposta la crittografia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [...] Concordo sul fatto che a Catania abbiano qualche problema nello sciegliere i nomi (anche "emerde" viene da la...) [...]

 

andiamoci piano con i complimenti plz

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   [...] Concordo sul fatto che a Catania abbiano qualche problema nello sciegliere i nomi (anche "emerde" viene da la...) [...] 
> 
> andiamoci piano con i complimenti plz

 

Quali complimenti? Ho proprio detto che secondo me scelgono nomi infelici. Poi, se a loro piacciono quelli contenti loro, alla fin fine quello che importa é che funzionino...

----------

## cloc3

 *prada wrote:*   

>  questo secondo me uccide la sicurezza 

 

Bisogna aver rispetto dei pregi di internet e del ruolo delle multinazionali nel traino del fenomeno informatico. Anche se ci guadagnano, non è ovvio che sia uno scandalo, e il contenuto del sito di PI manifesta degli eccessi di retorica sicuramente discutibili.

Tuttavia, quanto a sicurezza, si può obiettare che il controllo del traffico nelle telecomunicazioni non è a tutt'oggi stato suffciente nemmeno a consegnarci le agognate dimissioni di Fazio

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Invece, la cosa mi piacerebbe da provare, ma nella mia imbranzione congenita ho trovato il seguente ostacolo:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ whoami

cloc3

cloc3@s939 ~ $  cvs -d :pserver:anoncvs@hinezumilabs.org:/home/cvsroot login

Logging in to :pserver:anoncvs@hinezumilabs.org:2401/home/cvsroot

CVS password:

cvs login: authorization failed: server hinezumilabs.org rejected access to /home/cvsroot for user anoncvs

```

E' la prima volta che uso cvs. Adesso che faccio?   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## btbbass

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> cloc3@s939 ~ $ whoami
> ...

 

Come password non devi mettere nulla!

A me funziona, nn so dove possa essere il problema..

----------

## cloc3

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come password non devi mettere nulla!
> 
> A me funziona, nn so dove possa essere il problema..

 

Effettivamente, senza password non mi restituisce il messaggio di errore (prima scrivevo login - per prova).

Però nemmeno scarica nulla   :Question: 

Tu, dove ti ritrovi i file dopo l'operazione? -- magari li ho già scaricati senza accorgermi prima senza rendermene conto.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

qualcuno ha chiesto pure l'ebuild  :Smile: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108421

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

vorrei porvi una domanda teorica su questo tipo di rete, se le connessione fossero tutte wi-max per andare da un punto all'altro della rete devo appunto passare centinaia di nodi, e quindi si aumenta il tempo del ping, questo mi provocherebbe disagi nell'usare un software di voice over ip?

cioè... se la rete è "diffusa", senza quindi delle dorsali ad alta velocità, mi troverei impossibilitato ad usare alcune funzionalità della rete odierna a causa dell'elevato ritardo nella risposta?

----------

## lopio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> vorrei porvi una domanda teorica su questo tipo di rete, se le connessione fossero tutte wi-max per andare da un punto all'altro della rete devo appunto passare centinaia di nodi, e quindi si aumenta il tempo del ping, questo mi provocherebbe disagi nell'usare un software di voice over ip?
> 
> cioè... se la rete è "diffusa", senza quindi delle dorsali ad alta velocità, mi troverei impossibilitato ad usare alcune funzionalità della rete odierna a causa dell'elevato ritardo nella risposta?

 

come dire che se il mio vicino e' lento allora sono lento anch'io. 

/me dubbioso come te

----------

## Lucha

per riprendere la discussione sui dns.... devo dire che in effetti è opinione comune che ci sia un Ente sopra ogni dubbio di corrutibilità, interessi personali ed errore che gestisca i server DNS. Almeno, credo che la maggior parte della gente consideri la conversione host-name -> IP qualcosa quasi di ovvio ed automatico, come convertire un carattere nel suo codice ASCII. Invece non è così: suppongo che i DNS siano gestiti per lo più dai provider, che 1. Non sono sopra ogni dubbio di corruttibilità 2. Hanno FORTI interessi privati dietro 3. Spesso sono più interessati al marketing che alla qualità del servizio...

Con queste premesse, io sarei fortemente favorevole ad un DNS distribuito ed anarchico, e mi fiderei molto di più!

ora non so se sia causato da un problema tecnico o da qualcos'altro, non vorrei lanciare accuse infondate, ma i DNS della Telecom (quelli di Alice, non so quanti ne abbia) fanno sempre una strana fatica a risolvere indirizzi come www.autistici.org o www.inventati.org ... sicuramente è un caso, però è un buon esempio di quale potere ha la Telecom nelle sue mani (relativamente ai suoi abbonati, ovvio), e di cosa potrebbe fare se volesse farlo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Lucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora non so se sia causato da un problema tecnico o da qualcos'altro, non vorrei lanciare accuse infondate, ma i DNS della Telecom (quelli di Alice, non so quanti ne abbia) fanno sempre una strana fatica a risolvere indirizzi come www.autistici.org o www.inventati.org ... sicuramente è un caso, però è un buon esempio di quale potere ha la Telecom nelle sue mani (relativamente ai suoi abbonati, ovvio), e di cosa potrebbe fare se volesse farlo.

 

mai avuto problemi.. e avevo gli stessi dns di alice da 3 anni...

----------

## codadilupo

@Lucha: piu' che i DNS, proverei a indagare il binomio DNS+router. Se dai un traceroute puoi vedere quanti router passi per arrivare ai dns e quanti router passi per arrivare ad autistici/inventati. Dubito che un DNS possa essere impostato per risolvere alcuni nomi piu' lentamente di altri, pero' se traccio una rotta statica che passa da bratislava....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> vorrei porvi una domanda teorica su questo tipo di rete, se le connessione fossero tutte wi-max per andare da un punto all'altro della rete devo appunto passare centinaia di nodi, e quindi si aumenta il tempo del ping, questo mi provocherebbe disagi nell'usare un software di voice over ip?
> 
> cioè... se la rete è "diffusa", senza quindi delle dorsali ad alta velocità, mi troverei impossibilitato ad usare alcune funzionalità della rete odierna a causa dell'elevato ritardo nella risposta?

 

l'idea del wi-max è venuta anche a me ma non lo conosco....come funziona? tutti i computer trasmettono in broadcast nel raggio di chilometri?   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

ho provato a scrivere un ebuild ma non so come fare per cambiare la dir d'installazione in scons....   :Sad:  qualcuno mi aiuta?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

in ogni caso, a me sembra meno sicuro che i miei dati passino per il computer del vicino piuttosto che passare da un router della telecom

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> in ogni caso, a me sembra meno sicuro che i miei dati passino per il computer del vicino piuttosto che passare da un router della telecom

 

basta criptarli e non ci sarà più nessuna differenza

inoltre ti faccio notare che se usi una scheda wireless o un telefono cellulare i tuoi dati vengono normalmente ascoltati da TUTTI nel raggio di 400 metri   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'idea del wi-max è venuta anche a me ma non lo conosco....come funziona? tutti i computer trasmettono in broadcast nel raggio di chilometri?    
> 
> 

 

no, wi-max è una specie di wi-fi potenziato, ovvero tira fino a 40km (teorici...) e gli attuali progetti di copertura prevedono l'utilizzo di dorsali ad alta velocità su cui confluiscono le sotto reti wirless.

però, se il wi-max fosse molto diffuso, ovvero fossimo certi che c'è un'antenna ogni 40km, potrebbe esserci una rete completamente decentralizzata,  se sei a catania voui accedere ad una risorsa a milano passi via ponte radio tutte le antenne che geograficamente si trovano tra le due città. La banda è teoricamente sufficiente per supportare il tutto, ma si avrebbero ping molto lenti, da qui la mia domanda.... il ping troppo elevato mi compromette l'utilizzo di alcuni servizi internet? se al risposta è affermativa, sarebbe impossibile realizzare una rete "senza infrastruttura" (privata/commerciale).

inoltre, oggi, le antenne wi-max sono solo antenne, i dns e tuto il resto sono gestiti dai nodi della rete, per un sistema completamente decentralizzato sarebbe necessario che ogni punto di accesso fosse a sua volta un computer che è in grado di instradare il pacchetto nella giusta direzione.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> no, wi-max è una specie di wi-fi potenziato, ovvero tira fino a 40km (teorici...) e gli attuali progetti di copertura prevedono l'utilizzo di dorsali ad alta velocità su cui confluiscono le sotto reti wirless.

 

non ho capito... dunque due computer possono comunicare a 40km di distanza senza bisogno di un ripetitore?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ho capito... dunque due computer possono comunicare a 40km di distanza senza bisogno di un ripetitore?

 

teoricamente si, se tutti e due sono provvisti di tecnologia wimax.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

mi è venuto in mente un altro "problemino".....

da specifiche la rete è costruita da "gruppi" di max 255 computer che possono dialogare tra loro in broadcast. i gruppi sono collegati l'uno all'altro tramite nodi periferici.

questo vuol dire che se c'è 1 nodo periferico tra il gruppo A e il gruppo B, entrambi composti da 250 nodi..... il poveraccio si dovrà smazzare il traffico esterno di 500 nodi ---> la rete è inutilizzabile.

Se ci sono, diciamo, 10 nodi esterni tra il gruppo A e il gruppo B, ogni nodo si dovrà smazzare comunque 50 volte il traffico che può gestire

anche calcolando che comunque i computer del gruppo A non dialogheranno sempre e costantenemente con quelli di B, rimane comunque il fatto che i nodi esterni sono irrimediabilmente congestionati

sbaglio?

altro problema: da quanto ho capito i computer di un gruppo devono poter comunicare tra loro in broadcast. questo vuol dire che c'è una quantità di dati enorme che viene ripetuta in modo insensato tra un nodo e l'altro

terzo problema: sono rarissimi i casi in cui ci sono 256 nodi effettivamente a portata di broadcast. se ne metti di meno, lo spazio degli indirizzi si riduce drasticamente: infatti se metti 10 nodi per gruppo, da 256^8 vai giù a 10^8 computer collegabili

----------

## Cazzantonio

da ignorante volgio fare una domanda... ma il wifi non garantisce di per se l'anonimato? come fanno a sapere chi e dove sono? al massimo possono localizzarmi in una certa zona intorno ad una certa antenna... Non ditemi della storia dell'autenticazione via mac o altre cavoltate simili che sono bucabili in 5 secondi...

Sinceramente penso che una rete con wifi sull'ultimo pezzo sia già di per se abbastanza anonima... questo dovrebbe far cadere ogni ipostesi di controllo sulla rete (uno che ha intenzione di fare un uso criminale della rete riuscirebbe sicuramente a bucare un access point ed a navigare anonimo)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> da ignorante volgio fare una domanda... ma il wifi non garantisce di per se l'anonimato? come fanno a sapere chi e dove sono? al massimo possono localizzarmi in una certa zona intorno ad una certa antenna... Non ditemi della storia dell'autenticazione via mac o altre cavoltate simili che sono bucabili in 5 secondi...
> 
> Sinceramente penso che una rete con wifi sull'ultimo pezzo sia già di per se abbastanza anonima... questo dovrebbe far cadere ogni ipostesi di controllo sulla rete (uno che ha intenzione di fare un uso criminale della rete riuscirebbe sicuramente a bucare un access point ed a navigare anonimo)

 

vangelo. infatti sono gli utenti onesti & niubbi che di solito ci rimettono, vedendosi violata spudoratamente la propria privacy

----------

## prada

@Lucha: il DNS e un sistema geograficamente distribuito e molto complesso. Per ogni domino esiste un DNS autoritativo che e il solo che puo fornire la giusta traduzione da hostname a indorizzo ip. Ora poiche i nomi e gli ip sono tantissimi e impossibile pensare che tutto sia gestibile da un paio di web cluster il che ha costretto a realizzare il tutto distribuito. Nel caso che hai presentato, la lentezza a rispondere per alcune richieste, la latenza puo venire dal fatto che non sono domini che vengono contattati spesso, o comunque che non sono contattati spesso dalla zona in cui operano i tuoi dns. In pratica quando chiedi la traduzione di un nome di dominio il DNS telecom controlla se lo ha nella cache locale (non molto grande) e se non lo ha o contatta il DNS gerarchicamente superiore e attende, oppure ti risponde con una lista di ip di altri DNS a cui chiedere. Ovviamente se vai su libero o virgilio fa molto prima che su siti poco richiesti. Potresti provare ad andare su autistici.org a distanza di un paio di minuti o a richiedere la risoluzione del nome con il comando host. Con questo comando 

```
host -t NS www.autistici.org
```

 ti dice anche quanto tempo un DNS puo tenere la tupla <hostname, IP> in cache e altre informazioni.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   in ogni caso, a me sembra meno sicuro che i miei dati passino per il computer del vicino piuttosto che passare da un router della telecom 
> 
> basta criptarli e non ci sarà più nessuna differenza
> 
> 

 

Premetto che non sono un grande esperto (il wifi manco lo uso..), ma fino a poco tempo fa (non so se ora sia cambiato qualcosa) non era possibile utilizzare il wireless al ti fuori della propria casa (cmq solo all'interno dello stesso edificio, o tra diversi edifici se non c'era una strada pubblica in mezzo, ecc ecc). Per utilizzarlo oltre le mura domestiche bisognava richiedere un'autorizzazione (che cmq era gratuita) che ti permetteva di poter usare il wireless in modo legale, ma  poter usufrire di questo i dati dovevano viaggiare in modo NON CRIPTATO. Ora come funzionano le cose?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*    *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   in ogni caso, a me sembra meno sicuro che i miei dati passino per il computer del vicino piuttosto che passare da un router della telecom 
> 
> basta criptarli e non ci sarà più nessuna differenza
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  LOL...... non so dove l'hai sentita tu questa

ma ci mancherebbe soltanto una legge che obbliga alle trasmissioni wireless in chiaro   :Laughing: 

cmq il concetto di "mura domestiche" non ha alcun senso, perché un access point 802.11 ha una gittata SFERICA (salvo attenuazioni dovute dai muri) di 400m. quindi a meno che non hai un bel po' di ettari di giardino il tuo bravo ap sarà sempre "fuori dalle mura domestiche".

a questo aggiungi che telecom sta dando via gli ap (rigorosamente sprotetti....   :Rolling Eyes:  ) come noccioline... credi che potrebbe farlo se ci fosse una legge del genere?

----------

## codadilupo

esattamente come hai detto tu, per quel che ne so io (le mie info risalgono a circa 6 mesi fa).

Coda

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> mi è venuto in mente un altro "problemino".....
> 
> da specifiche la rete è costruita da "gruppi" di max 255 computer che possono dialogare tra loro in broadcast. i gruppi sono collegati l'uno all'altro tramite nodi periferici.
> 
> questo vuol dire che se c'è 1 nodo periferico tra il gruppo A e il gruppo B, entrambi composti da 250 nodi..... il poveraccio si dovrà smazzare il traffico esterno di 500 nodi ---> la rete è inutilizzabile.
> ...

 

questo è sicuramente un problemino mica da ridere, per un discorso di rete autonoma e completamente indipendente,  in una logica commerciale invece i problema verrebbe risolto da un access-point wi-max.  

nel caso di una rete autonoma sarebbe comunque accettabile che ci fosse una diminuzione della banda disponibile nel caso di congestione.

penso che sia capitato a tutti di passare un capodanno in un logo affollato e non riuscire a usare il telefonino perchè si congestiona la banda... ( o la cella o quello che è)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anche calcolando che comunque i computer del gruppo A non dialogheranno sempre e costantenemente con quelli di B, rimane comunque il fatto che i nodi esterni sono irrimediabilmente congestionati
> 
> sbaglio?

 

credo che tu abbia pefettamente ragione. ma visto sul lungo periodo, i device connessi alla rete dovrebbero essere talmente tanti che le situazioni di congestione dovrebbero restare nella teoria.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> altro problema: da quanto ho capito i computer di un gruppo devono poter comunicare tra loro in broadcast. questo vuol dire che c'è una quantità di dati enorme che viene ripetuta in modo insensato tra un nodo e l'altro
> 
> 

 

senza nodi principali è inevitabile, ma con una banda larga e una quantità elevata di device e di potenza di calcolo il problema potrebbe non venir percepito dall'utente finale.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> terzo problema: sono rarissimi i casi in cui ci sono 256 nodi effettivamente a portata di broadcast. se ne metti di meno, lo spazio degli indirizzi si riduce drasticamente: infatti se metti 10 nodi per gruppo, da 256^8 vai giù a 10^8 computer collegabili

 

forse bisogerebbe utilizzare un sitema diverso di identificazione,  forse con l'ipv6 ci dovrebbero essere un numero maggiore di indirizzi possibili (ma sull'ipv6 non sono ben documentato)

non vorrei che andasse a finire che l'unico sistema di identificazione univoco fosse l'insopportabile palladium...  

insomma, per potersi parlare, tutti questi device, devono essere identificabili in un modo o nell'altro, perchè altrimenti un sistema senza indirizzi statici (o qualsiasi altro sistema di identificazione univoca) sarebbe ingestibile... come fa una rete decentralizzata a distribuire gli ip? dovrebbe essere in grado di sapere in ogni momento qauli ip sono stati assegnati... e poi chi li "distribuisce"?

il discorso mi porta a pensare che per avere una connettività più libera perdo una parte consistente di privacy.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  LOL...... non so dove l'hai sentita tu questa
> 
> 

 

L'avevo letta sulle dispense del corso di reti  :Laughing:  (ciò potrebbe cmq essere un'enorme ca22ata, ed in ogni caso risalgono ad un paio di anni fa.)

Googlando un po con "mi sento fortunato" mi ha dato questo, che però non dice esattamente quello che avevo letto io :S

 *Quote:*   

> Allo stato attuale va richiesta un'autorizzazione al Ministero delle Comunicazioni ma solo se connetti altri dispositivi al di fuori del tuo fondo di proprietÃ . Vale la regola del silenzio assenso, se il Ministero non ti risponde entro 30gg. l'autorizzazione si ritiene rilasciata. Il canone non Ã¨ ancora stato deciso quindi per ora non si paga nulla. Questo vale solo se esci dalla tua proprietÃ . Se sei radioamatore puoi muoverti molto piÃ¹ liberamente senza troppe restrizioni (tranne quelle in banda) ma i fini sono diversi, utilizzi i sistemi a solo scopo sperimentativo, non puoi usare alcun algoritmo di crittazione, e puoi collegare solo altre stazioni radioamatoriali. 

 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   anche calcolando che comunque i computer del gruppo A non dialogheranno sempre e costantenemente con quelli di B, rimane comunque il fatto che i nodi esterni sono irrimediabilmente congestionati
> 
> sbaglio? 
> ...

 

no... il punto è che , da quanto ho capito, i nodi periferici saranno sempre e comunque meno del numero totale dei nodi, e sarà su di loro che graveranno tutte le comunicazioni inter-gruppo

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   terzo problema: sono rarissimi i casi in cui ci sono 256 nodi effettivamente a portata di broadcast. se ne metti di meno, lo spazio degli indirizzi si riduce drasticamente: infatti se metti 10 nodi per gruppo, da 256^8 vai giù a 10^8 computer collegabili 
> 
> forse bisogerebbe utilizzare un sitema diverso di identificazione,  forse con l'ipv6 ci dovrebbero essere un numero maggiore di indirizzi possibili (ma sull'ipv6 non sono ben documentato)

 

l'esempio che ho fatto USA GIÀ l'ipv6. con l'ipv4 sarebbe ^4

[edit]scusate la fesseria. con ipv6 sarebbe ^16, non ^8. Quindi si presume che il problema non ci sia.

 *Quote:*   

> come fa una rete decentralizzata a distribuire gli ip? dovrebbe essere in grado di sapere in ogni momento qauli ip sono stati assegnati... e poi chi li "distribuisce"?

 

leggi la documentazione. l'assegnazione è random ed è una delle poche cose che non ho dubbi che funzioni.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   
> 
>  LOL...... non so dove l'hai sentita tu questa
> 
>  
> ...

 

"wireless" indica qualsiasi connessione via etere, dal walkie-talkie al CB con l'antenna lunga 20 metri.

la licenza da radioamatore è necessaria oltre una certa potenza del trasmettitore (1W mi pare). le schede 802.11 hanno una potenza molto ma molto inferiore.

----------

## neon

Credo che l'unico post che si sia avvicinato a quello che e' netsukuku sia questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2784536.html#2784536

Per il resto invito chi e' interessato a provarlo e darne parere solo dopo averlo fatto (come per ogni cosa  :Wink: )

Per chi ha dubbi sulla sicurezza, puo' benissimo continuare a fidarsi di mamma telecom & co. se questo lo fa sentire piu' sicuro (possibilmente dopo aver letto cosa e' successo ad autistici/inventati http://autistici.org/ai/crackdown/)

Per chi e' scettico sulla scelta dei nomi di noi catanesi (randomaze)... beh si sa che asbesto ed il freaknet in genere hanno una fantasia particolare  :Wink:  questo ovviamente non influisce sulla qualita' dei loro progetti ne tantomeno si applica a tutti...

Per quanto mi riguarda non vedo l'ora di collegare il mio AP wireless a netsukuku, cosa che faro' appena avro' del tempo libero per contattare i ragazzi che al momento ci smanettano  :Wink: 

----------

## Lucha

beh, che i DNS siano distribuiti lo so, ma quello a cui facevo riferimento non è una lentezza nella risoluzione del nome host, ma un errore 404 "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)" che impediva completamente l'accesso al sito. Il problema era proprio di un dns di Alice, perché cambiandolo tutto funzionava... comunque, oltre ad averlo sperimentatolo sulla pelle, vi riporto il link http://cavallette.autistici.org/2005/09/8

ora, non so fino a che livello della gerarchia di DNS si estenda il potere della Telecom, ma il caso vale la pena di essere considerato, o no?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

ho rilasciato un ebuild funzionante: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108421

in esecuzione dà un sacco di errori lamentandosi di files corrotti (che lui stesso ha generato).

btbbass ed io abbiamo provato con le nostre schede wireless e non ci riuscivamo a "vedere".

btbbass mi ha riferito che su una rete da 3 ethernet funziona, anche se crasha e la risoluzione del dominio impiega 1 secondo abbondate.

mi sono informato: per il wi-max NON servirà nessuna licenza per utilizzare le schede, tant'è che Sony e M$ contano di implementarlo sulle loro console di prossima generazione, creando delle mesh network del tutto analoghe a netsukuku. il poter lavorare senza ripetitore è una delle tante feature di questa tecnologia. *sbav*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wimax

----------

## Panda

Cacchio... era un po' di tempo che non postavo su questo forum...   :Embarassed: 

Sinceramente ho cominciato a seguire netsukuku sin dal giorno che e' stato rilasciato... non ho ancora capito bene come dovrebbe funzionare e quante cose implichi (ad esempio ho il presentimento che qualora funzionasse davvero e si estendesse anche solo a coprira un'intera citta' si saturerebbe facilmente) anche perche' da qualche tempo sono passato a mac e non sono riuscito a compilarlo su darwin ne provarlo. So solo una cosa: quando ho letto per la prima volta di netsukuku mi e' salito un brivido lungo la schiena, lo stesso che ho provato la prima volta che anni fa mi sono collegato ad una BBS. Lo seguo con curiosita' solo per questo. Nessuno puo' negare che internet sta diventando uno schifo, secondo me un'altra rete, un canale piu' sicuro e soprattutto libero, comincia a diventare necessaria. l'Anarchia totale e' un'utopia... sarebbe fantastica una rete in totale anonimato, potresti stare sicuro che nessuno potrebbe fregarti qualcosa... ma e' anche vero che non potresti nemmeno fidarti di nessuno!   :Shocked:  Penso che la vita ci insengi che gli estremismi non sono il meglio.

A me non importa che tu possa risalire ad ogni mio pacchetto, perche' fondamentalmente non ho niente da nascondere. Mi importa invece che nessuno possa nascondere o midificare niente. Per questo penso che per fare una nuova rete non c'e' bisogno di netsukuku, col wi-fi e gli strumenti liberi che gia possediamo possiamo tirne su una anche con ipv4!!! Potremmo tirare su anche una enorme VPN, solo che viaggiando dentro internet non sarebbe proprio libera. Ma sai che figata fare una grande nuova rete col wireless, viaggiando in aria! Continuerebbe ad avere una struttura gerarchica ma cosa te ne frega... l'importante e' che funzioni e che nessuno possa sequestrare un hard disk!

Gente e' arrivato il tempo della rivoluzione   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Per questo penso che per fare una nuova rete non c'e' bisogno di netsukuku, col wi-fi e gli strumenti liberi che gia possediamo possiamo tirne su una anche con ipv4!!! Potremmo tirare su anche una enorme VPN, solo che viaggiando dentro internet non sarebbe proprio libera. Ma sai che figata fare una grande nuova rete col wireless, viaggiando in aria! Continuerebbe ad avere una struttura gerarchica ma cosa te ne frega... l'importante e' che funzioni e che nessuno possa sequestrare un hard disk!

 

...e.... come conti di fare per estenderla per più di 400 metri, senza usare una rete di access point?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

Ragà qualcuno che ha la situzione in mano un pò più di me, vorrebbe fare un sunto con analogie e differenze tra TOR, FREENET e NETSUKUKU?

Tor mi pare in uno stato già più avanzato, o sbaglio?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Ragà qualcuno che ha la situzione in mano un pò più di me, vorrebbe fare un sunto con analogie e differenze tra TOR, FREENET e NETSUKUKU?
> 
> Tor mi pare in uno stato già più avanzato, o sbaglio?

 

Sono tre cose completamente diverse tra loro.

TOR: rete di proxy per l'accesso altamente anonimo e sicuro su internet

FREENET: rete p2p di condivisione file e pubblicazione contenuti, autonoma, non sabotabile e altamente anonima

NETSUKUKU: protocollo di rete p2p per la connessione di computer, alternativo a internet.

----------

## oRDeX

ah capito..grazie per la dritta, netsukuku quindi agisce su un layer più basso..

EDIT: Sono davvero rimasto folgorato..era il progetto che da anni cercavo, ma che non avevo mai trovato..spero di riuscire a conoscere più a fondo sviluppatori e tutto il resto

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo voi un "hub" non sarebbe ideale al caso? (ho detto "hub" non "switch") Il suo "sfavorevole" broadcasting verso tutte le porte degli stessi pacchetti gioverebbe al funzionamento del sistema. 

Pensate ci sia qualche aspetto negativo di cui non ho tenuto conto?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Secondo voi un "hub" non sarebbe ideale al caso? (ho detto "hub" non "switch") Il suo "sfavorevole" broadcasting verso tutte le porte degli stessi pacchetti gioverebbe al funzionamento del sistema. 
> 
> Pensate ci sia qualche aspetto negativo di cui non ho tenuto conto?

 

no sarebbe molto peggio di uno switch, in quanto solo alcuni particolari pacchetti (quelli che servono a configurare la mappa del routing) devono essere mandati in broadcast. tutti gli altri vanno da punto a punto quindi uno switch è molto meglio.

Penso di aver trovato due gravi problemi:

NOMI DI DOMINIOun nome di dominio è depositato su tutti i nodi del gruppo a cui appartiene un nodo il cui IP corrisponde con l'hash di quel nome. Ciò comporta che è possibilissimo, per non dire facile, che un server da 1 milione di accessi al giorno si debba appoggiare, per la risoluzione dell'host, al telefono satellitare di un beduino nel deserto del sahara. ciò ovviamente è inaccettabile.

non mi pare che sia previsto nessun meccanismo di decentralizzazione: su internet, se io sono connesso a Libero e risolvo www.google.com, è il server DNS di Libero a rispondermi, in quanto ha una copia del database, non una singola macchina che gestisce TUTTE le richieste per quel dominio da parte di tutto il mondo.

ROAMING

Su netsukuku l'indirizzo IP è definito dalla collocazione FISICA del nodo. se un nodo si sposta, perde i collegamenti col suo gruppo di partenza e il suo IP è costretto a cambiare. Ciò implica che, avendo un nodo in movimento (es. un cellulare a bordo di un'automobile):anche negli spostamenti all'interno del gruppo, le tabelle di routing dovranno essere costantemente ricalcolate. ciò comporta un pesante overhead di traffico e utilizzo CPU da parte dei nodi, per non parlare di un tempo affatto trascurabile (necessario per i pacchetti in broadcast di fare il giro del gruppo e tornare indietro) durante il quale il nodo non può comunicare, per ogni spostamento

il protocollo TCP non gestisce, da che ne so, cambiamenti di IP durante una sessione e va patchato.

la massima parte delle applicazioni non gestiscono cambiamenti di IP durante la sessione e andrebbero radicalmente riviste.

una parziale soluzione si avrebbe associando a ciascun nodo un nome di dominio casuale, ma ciò comporterebbepatch di TUTTE le applicazioni di modo da usare il nome di dominio al posto dell'IP (cosa che la stragrande maggioranza delle applicazioni p2p non fa) e ri-risolvere il domain per ogni singolo pacchetto mandato

traffico extra per il povero gruppo che gestisce quel dominio, che si troverebbe a dover informare tutti quelli che gli hanno fatto recentemente richiesta di risoluzione di quel dominio che il dominio ora corrisponde a un IP diverso

ping elevatissimi (se viaggio a 60km/h e ogni km cambio gruppo e di conseguenza IP, una volta al minuto devo contattare il mio nodo depositario e lui deve propagarlo al suo gruppo)

viceversa, se la soluzione un computer <-> un dominio non viene adottata, impossibilità di avere domain name stabili associati a nodi in movimento

soluzione alternativa sarebbe un sistema di "IP retention", ovvero ogni computer ha 2 indirizzi IP: uno volatile, usato internamente da netsukuku, e uno più stabile con cui viene contattato dagli altri host. ciò comporta, oltre a un layer aggiuntivo, un casino non indifferente nell'assegnazione degli IP.

----------

## oRDeX

Capito il problema dell'hub..e penso che anche lo switch non faccia per niente al caso nostro..

Comunque riguardo ai tuoi due problemi.

Per il primo è giusto preoccuparsi, ma cmq il telefono satellitare del nostor povero amico non sarebbe il solo a risolvere l'hostname, ma sarebbe tutto il gnode a farlo, poi, in base ad alcune politiche di scelta, l'hostname potrebbe essere direttamente registrato su un nodo vicino anzichè su quello effettivamente risultante dall'hash (come detto anche nella documentazione). Poi comunque è anche sottolineato come solo la prima richiesta viene direttamente mandata sull'host risultante dall'hash, successivamente, e naturalmente solo per un tempo determinato, l'ip risolto verrebbe memorizzato in alcuni bnode (se non sbaglio), che vengono attraversati (adnda cache).

Sul secondo problema sono in contrasto con te, non so se ho capito male io..ma l'assegnamento degli IP non avviene in base alla locazione fisica (andrebbe per altro contro gli assiomi di netsukuku), ma in base ad una funzione random che genera un numero (secondo loro, quasi certamente unico, non ho approfondito l'algoritmo utilizzato) utilizzando come seed il tempo di macchina fino ai millisecondi. Poi la fase di "roaming" (ovvero lo spostamento da gnode ad un altro a causa del movimento) non penso che sia un problema, perchè un nodo elementare può avere quanti link vuole con altri nodi, quindi durante il movimento questo si troverà ad un certo punto ad avere almeno due link (uno quello che sta per perdere ed uno nuovo), se si aggiorna abbastanza frequentemente la tabella di route, visto l'allontanamento, quindi la perdita di segnale, e quindi l'innalzamento di latenza sul link vecchio, automaticamente la rotta verrebbe dirottata ad utilizzare il passaggio dal nuovo link (con segnale più forte), rendendo trasparente lo spostamento.

Spero di essere stato chiaro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

no, rileggi meglio la documentazione.

1) è vero che un dominio è memorizzato da tutti gli appartenenti a un gruppo, ma è anche vero che in caso di rarefazione dei nodi si avrebbero gruppi composti da 2-3 nodi che dovrebbero gestire tutto il traffico di quel dominio.

2) non mi pare ci sia nessun criterio che porta ad escludere un gruppo ai fini del deposito di un dominio che sia basato sulla sua larghezza di banda: il gruppo o c'è o non c'è. tale criterio non è neppure ipotizzabile, in quanto comunque tutte le richieste iniziali andrebbero a finire su quel gruppo che dovrebbe a sua volta redirigerle, ottenedo un effetto ancora peggiore.

3) a ogni nodo, gruppo e sopragruppo corrisponde un IP, scelto a caso tra quelli disponibili. in IPv4, un nodo ha indirizzo AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD, dove 

- DDD è l'indirizzo del nodo all'interno del gruppo, selezionato a random con il criterio da te indicato tra quelli ancora disponibili

- CCC è l'indirizzo del gruppo all'interno del suo sovragruppo

- BBB è l'indirizzo del sovragruppo all'interno del sovra-sovragruppo

- etc. etc.

In ipv6 è identico, cambia solo il numero di annidamenti possibili (che passano da 4 a 16)

morale: se cambi gruppo cambi anche IP, pena la completa irreperibilità. non c'è santo che tenga.

----------

## oRDeX

si infatti devo rileggerla visto che ieri l'ho letta fra le 2 e le 3 di notte   :Very Happy: 

Comunque se è così è un bel problema..

EDIT: Eppure la lettura di questo passo non mi convince della tua tesi

```
 5.3.2  Gnode fusion

  Quando un nodo crea un nuovo group_node, ne sceglie uno completamente random,

  usando quindi un IP random. Se due gnode, dapprima isolati, per disgrazia

  hanno lo stesso groupnode id (e quindi lo stesso intervallo di IP), uno

  di loro due deve cambiare; questo significa cambiare l'IP di tutti i nodi

  del gnode. Se il gnode e' di un livello superiore, e' davvero un disastro.

  Per evitare tutto cio', basta che l'IP random sia unico in tutto il globo!

  La soluzione e' semplice: usiamo un hash di tempo che diventera' il

  nostro IP "random". Visto che consideriamo anche i micro secondi, non ci

  saranno due IP uguali in tutto il globo.

  Tutti i nodi devono pero' mantenere i loro orologi sincronizzati.
```

forse sono io che mi sono intestardito..bho

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ho rilasciato l'ebuild per la 0.0.4b, compila che è una bellezza (a differenza dell'altro >_>)! lunedì se c'è btbbass al poli lo proviamo....

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108421

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Niente da fare, usando la scheda wireless non c'è verso di far "vedere" i due computer   :Crying or Very sad: 

qualcun altro può provare?

----------

## oRDeX

Io, se avessi qualcuno vicino con cui provare lo farei...anche se penso che sia altamente inutile per ora visto che gli sviluppatori stanno aggiornando il tutto in continuazione, ma non solo a livello di codice, anche a livello di protocolli..quindi penso sia bene aspettare un po' ancora prima di iniziare a fare test concreti

----------

## oRDeX

C'e' stato il call for testers stanotte.

Alpt dice che la prarte principale del codice e' abbastanza stabile da essere testata.

Avanti avanti!

----------

## Kernel78

Qualcuno ha qualche notizia più aggiornata di qualche test (magari positivo) ?

----------

